# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Kiss Don't Miss, and Soul Group

## dreamerJon23

*Kiss Don't Miss

Your Lips are like molten terra.
Your eyes bind and cross my hysteria,
create time in slow sound, our motion found.
Breathe we drown. Cloud feelings found.
Effortless our crystals pound.
I smile, I touch your frown.
Disalution we walk through the ground.
End through sight, we leave Earth, the old round.

Soul Group

Port home, hearth heart flown, we ground the bolts shine, we shone.
Unity is up, step gently the waves are unknown. Cloud sprites, the grid glowing. Grim to bear, his scythe holds orbed chrystal, it's snowing. Show knowing, not your mind bowing sight. Shout with light. Our feet planted, we were right.*

----------

